# Filterkellerabdeckung / Terasse / Unterkonstruktion / Gasdruckfeder?



## Rhabanus (5. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

gehe gerade das Thema `Abdeckung des Filterkellers` durch. Unser Projekt soll im Frühjahr starten....

Ebenfalls in diesem Jahr wollen wir eine Terassenüberdachung bauen. Die Terasse soll dann aus Robinie entstehen (60mm Dielen, glatt, keilgezinkt, 22mm dick, zwischen den Dielen: 6mm Spalt)

    

Die Terasse grenzt direkt an den Teich. Alles weitere Holz - Filterkellerabdeckung, Steg, Brücke - soll in der gleichen Art ausgeführt werden.

Der Filterkeller wird die lichten Maße haben: 3,0 x 2,5 m. Evtl. kann ich ihn auch etwas verkleinern auf 2,5 x 2,5 m in der Grundfläche. Als Rand kommt natürlich noch die Stärke der Betonschalsteine hinzu.

Folgende Fragen soweit:
1. wie leite ich das Regenwasser ab? Zwischen den Dielen ist ja ein 6mm Spalt. Ne Folie drunter? Der Filterkeller sollte ja trocken bleiben.
2. Ist eine Neigung erforderlich (zum Wasserablaufen) ? (bei der Terasse werde ich vermutlich keine Neigung machen, 80% der Fläche ist überdacht, die Unterseite der Seitenwände wird horizontal ausgeführt (Schiebeelemente) und der Regen kann bei den verbleibenden 20% im Spalt versickern)
3. freitragende Konstruktion oder in der Mitte abgestützt? (somit nicht so fette Unterkonstruktion)
4. wie schwer wird das Geraffel? brauche ich eine Gasdruckfeder, um mir beim Öffnen keinen Bruch zu heben?

Ich habe ja schon etwas im Archiv gestöbert und das hier gefunden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/gasdruckd%C3%A4mpfer-f%C3%BCr-filterkellerabdeckung.42913/#post-472454
@fiseloer : Du hast wohl zwei Hälften á 1,5x2,0m gebaut. Ich könnte das bei mir auch gut vorstellen.

Fürs erste soll das reichen. Feedback erwünscht.
Michael


----------



## samorai (6. März 2016)

Zu 1) Nichts unter dem Holz anschrauben, es entsteht eine Kapillar-Wirkung und das Holz ist auf Dauer feucht / nass. Eine angefertigte Blechabdeckung für den Filterkeller extra unter dem Holz(also nicht verbunden) währe eine Lösung.
Zu 2) Eigentlich nicht oder wird nicht gemacht.
Zu 3) Freitragend, bietet mehr Platz und Stell- Möglichkeiten. Welche Dachform ist denn gemeint? Pult(Flachdach) oder Pavellion-Styl?
Zu 4) Es gibt viele Versionen eine Luke zu öffnen,auf alle Fälle sollte sie begehbar sein!
Hier mal ein anderer Vorschlag, schau Dir doch mal den Mechanismus von einen Garagen-Roll -Tor an.Läuft auf "Kufen" und versenkbar. Ist aber nur ein Anregung gegen zu schweres heben.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2016)

Hm, also ein paar nette Ideen wie so begehbare Klappen gemacht wurden mit Bildern. Hätte schon was.


----------



## Rhabanus (7. März 2016)

Also das hier kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe:


fiseloer schrieb:


> Deckel auf.


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/es-ist-vollbracht-zumindest-vorläufig.43160/page-3
(Beitrag vom 8. Juni 2015)


----------



## samorai (7. März 2016)

Hallo!
Ja, mit Fotos kann ich nicht dienen dafür mit Vorstellung. Wenn ich das Garagentor um 90 Grad gegen den Himmel drehe, sollte es sich senkrecht  versenken lassen, bezogen auf einen waagerechten Steg.
Wenn man natürlich "Fiseloer's-Monstrum" sieht fallen mir auf Anhieb nur Gegengewichte ein, oder die ganze Sache zweigeteilt.
Ich kann natürlich nur Hinweise/ Anregungen geben, das letzte Wort hat dann eh der Besitzer.


----------



## fiseloer (10. März 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> "Fiseloer's-Monstrum"



Hi Ron, Hi Michael,

das ist gar nicht so schlimm. Mit zwei richtig dimensionierten Gasdruckdämpfern kriegt man das in den Griff.

Morgen gibt es Bilder und Daten.


----------



## Rhabanus (11. März 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Der gute Frank von Lifra hat mir diesbezüglich auch nen Vorschlag gemacht.....
> Eine Aufschiebvariante. Schienen und Räder. Ich schieb die Beplankung zur Seite weg.
> Hat den Vorteil, dass die hochstehende Klappe durch stärkeren Wind nicht zufallen kann und ich nicht eine Gasdruckfeder brauch, die vielleicht irgendwann mal ihre Vorspannung verliert.
> Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen?


(Sorry, den Beitrag hatte ich falsch eingestellt)


----------



## ThorstenC (11. März 2016)

Die Idee hatte ich auch bereits.....

Ich würde dann zwei parallele C- Profilschienen mit innenliegenden Lagern nehmen.
Praktisch so wie mein freitragendes Tor an der Einfahrt...

Und natürlich kann man auch einen Torantrieb dann anbauen und das Deck per Knopfdruck........seitlich wegschweben lassen.

Damit die ganze Platte komplett weggeschoben werden kann müssen die Schienen auf einer Seite etwss übersthen und dort das eine Rollenlager befestigt sein.

Bei mir würden dann die Schienen in Richtung Teich überstehen.....deswegen werde ich wohl auch Klappen konstruieren müssen.....


----------



## Teich4You (11. März 2016)

Lange Schienen über den Filterkeller hinaus, stelle ich mir auch unpraktisch vor. Dann lieber kleinere Deckel-Elemente bauen und mit einer Eisenstange sichern. So wie bei einer Motorhaube.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. März 2016)

Wenn man z.b. das Deck aus Holz konstruiert, kommt ganz schön Gewich zusammen- auch für "nur" Klappen vpn 1qm....Gasdruckdämpfer snd da eine gute Idee.

Vor allem verhindern diese schlimme Unfälle. Deckel kann nicht einfach zufallen etc...

Mit den c- Profilschienen von freitragenden Schiebtoren muss nichts seitlich überstehen....habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt.

Damit z.B. ein Filterkeller von 1m Breite überdeckt wird und komplett frei zugänglich bleibt muss die Schiene ca. 1,5m lang sein.....Jetzt kann man das Deck eben uch 1,5m breit machen. Beispielhaft...

Hauptsache, man kommt im Keller überall leicht an die Technik ran....und kann zB. Einschub- TF rausziehen zur Wartung.

Schiene z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufschiene-...fahrtstor-5m-Laenge-Tor-Bausatz-/221668803347

und dazu 4 Laufrollen (natürlich die passenden zu der jeweiligen Schiene)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufwagen-La...ler-Rolltor-Geregelt-Schwingend-/221994704907


----------



## samorai (11. März 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> kleinere Deckel-Elemente bauen und mit einer Eisenstange sichern. So wie bei einer Motorhaube.


Aber für kleinere Luken braucht man auch wieder eine Auflage, die dann wieder Störend wirken können.
Der Faktor des Licht- Einfall, das ist eine 100% Sache und das mulmige Gefühl so ne Klappe über den Kopf zu haben entfällt gänzlich.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (11. März 2016)

Für die Statikberechnung der Holzkonstruktion kann ich diese Seite empfehlen http://www.losmuchachos.at/allgemein/statik-fur-holz/

Viel Erfolg und



Knut


----------



## trampelkraut (11. März 2016)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Für die Statikberechnung der Holzkonstruktion kann ich diese Seite empfehlen



Also mal ehrlich, wenn man für die Abdeckung eines Filterkellers eine Statik braucht, na ja. Vielleicht wenn sie noch als Parkdeck dienen soll.


----------



## 4711LIMA (11. März 2016)

Hi Michael, ich seh schon, Du hast den Blick fürs Wesentliche behalten und baust Dein Teichprojekt gut voran 
Naja, Scherz beiseite, erst mal baust Du den Teich und Filterkeller, wie der Deckel aussieht, kannst ganz am Ende entscheiden.
Aber für jetzt gleich, eine Drehbewegung ist einfacher zu realisieren als etwas zum Schieben.
Ich würde Dir eine Gasdruckfeder empfehlen, das kannst Du bei jeder Kühlerhaube als erprobtes Maschinenelement ansehen. Wenns im Auto 10 Jahre hält, dann bei dem Deckel vermutlich für immer. Kauf keinen Chinamüll, und denk dran, der Günstigste ist nicht der Beste. Beim www.gasfedershop.de hast gleich ein Berechnungstool dabei und es sagt Dir auch den Preis, www.stabilus.com verbauen wir in Maschinen. Wenn Du noch mehr sparen willst, kannst Du am Trödel die Scharniere von einem alten Klappbett besorgen, sind sehr robust und durch die Federvorspannung auch gut für ein paar kg Holzdeckel
Gruß, Lima


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (12. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, wenn man für die Abdeckung eines Filterkellers eine Statik braucht, na ja. Vielleicht wenn sie noch als Parkdeck dienen soll.



 Nö, braucht man nicht. Kann man auch einfach ausprobieren, oder nach Gefühl bauen.

Ich hab das bei meiner 1. Holzterrasse auch ohne gemacht und die schwingt wunderschön wenn man drüber läuft. 

Halten tut das schon, ist aber nicht so, wie ich das wollte...

Mit der Berechnung ist man dann halt auf der sicheren Seite ob man eine Stütze braucht oder das auch freitragend geht, und das war ja eine der ursprünglichen Fragen.

Aber ist ja auch nur ein Hinweis. Ich finde das Tool klasse, aber da wir das ja alle nur privat und nicht kommerziell machen, ist es auch kein Problem, wenn es nicht klappt. Dann muss man halt nachbessern.



Knut


----------



## fiseloer (13. März 2016)

Ihr Lieben,

zur Kellerklappe gibt es folgende Info:

Holzrahmenkonstruktion aus __ Douglasie 5x7cm.
Darauf 1,5mm Teichfolie gespannt.
Darauf Terrassendielen aus Douglasie 3cm stark mit Edelstahlschrauben befestigt.
Zwischen Diele und Folie pro Schraube eine Distanzscheibe aus Kunststoff, damit die Bretter nicht direkt auf der Folie liegen
und Luft dazwischen zirkulieren kann.
An der Öffnungsseite eine 3cm Latte aufgeschraubt um etwas Gefälle zu schaffen.
Das bringt aber nichts, da die Folie nachgibt und jedes mal wenn ich den Deckel öffne läuft das Wasser erst ab.
Darum kommt jetzt von unten eine 3cm Styrodurplatte unter die Folie. Damit will ich ein "Durchhängen" der Folie verhindern
und gleichzeitig den Keller isolieren.

Alle Holzteile wurden mit Bondex (Nussbaum) 2xgestrichen

Also jetzt mal Bilder.



 



 



 



 

Wie man auf dem letzten Bild deutlich sieht, habe ich auf die gemauerten Wände zunächst noch ein Kantholz 10x4cm aufgedübelt und daran dann die Klappe mit 4 Scharnieren befestigt.


----------



## minimuelli (13. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe die Schiebevariante bei mir gebaut.
Guck Dir einfach mal mein Album an.

Gruß

Lars


----------



## minimuelli (13. März 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Der gute Frank von Lifra hat mir diesbezüglich auch nen Vorschlag gemacht.....
> Eine Aufschiebvariante. Schienen und Räder. Ich schieb die Beplankung zur Seite weg.
> Hat den Vorteil, dass die hochstehende Klappe durch stärkeren Wind nicht zufallen kann und ich nicht eine Gasdruckfeder brauch, die vielleicht irgendwann mal ihre Vorspannung verliert.
> Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen?



....... darauf wollte ich mich beziehen


----------



## minimuelli (13. März 2016)

Bei meiner "Filterkeller-Abdeckung" lege ich einfach rechts, links und in der Mitte Laminatbretter auf den Rasen.

Dann kann ich die. Abdeckung rel. leicht aufschieben.

Rechts und links sind einfach U-Eisen auf den Schalsteinen montiert in denen die Rollen geführt werden. In der Mitte laufen die Rollen auf einem Vierkantrohr damit der Deckel sich nicht durchbiegen kann.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Apr. 2016)

minimuelli schrieb:


> Guck Dir einfach mal mein Album an.


Habe ich gemacht. Die Funktionsweise kann ich erkennen, auch wenn die Details etwas versteckt sind.


minimuelli schrieb:


> In der Mitte laufen die Rollen auf einem Vierkantrohr damit der Deckel sich nicht durchbiegen kann.


Das kann ich nicht so recht erkennen. Das Vierkantrohr wird ja auch eine gewisse Durchbiegung haben, wie hast du diese größtmöglich minimiert, Lars?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schiene z.B. ....... und dazu 4 Laufrollen


Wenn ich das alles zusammenzähle, kommt etwas Kohle zusammen ....
Budget ist arg strapaziert. In der Garage habe ich noch das hier, vor einiger Zeit selbst abgebaut, kann man ja noch gebrauchen:

  

Die könnten auf einer Schiene oben auf den Schalsteinen langlaufen. Sind frei beweglich, wäre glaub ich besser, wenns sie starr montiert werden könnten.

Das sind die Ausmaße des Filterkellers. Mittig könnte ich mir noch eine vertikale Strebe vorstellen, dann kann die Beplankung vielleicht etwas kleiner dimensioniert sein, weil sie nicht komplett freitragen ist.

  
Und noch ein Übersichtsbild:
  

Ideen, Anregungen, Kritik: "Antwort erstellen"-Button betätigen ....

PS: eine Gasdruckfeder, wie auf den Bildern von @fiseloer  sichtbar, passt bei mir wohl platzmäßig gar nicht hin ....


----------



## minimuelli (12. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

 Das Vierkantrohr habe ich in der Mitte noch einmal zusätzlich abgestützt. Da biegt sich nichts durch. 

 Ich habe bei mir auf den Schalsteinen ein U-Eisen montiert, als Führung für die Rollen. 

 Du musst aber, meines Erachtens nach, unbedingt feste Rollen nutzen. Keine lenkbaren Rollen. 

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## minimuelli (12. Apr. 2016)

Noch ein Zusatz… 

 Bei mir ist die Oberkante des Filterkellers auf gleichem höhen-Niveau wie der Rasen. Ich lege mir dann immer Laminatbretter auf den Rasen. Über diese kann ich dann meinen Deckel rüberrollen. Das geht relativ gut.  Warum nur relativ gut? Weil sich so ein Laminatbrett auch manchmal etwas durchbiegt, beim heraus oder hinein schieben des Deckels.  Da muss ich mir noch etwas stabileres ausdenken. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine gute Idee. Dann immer her damit.


----------



## minimuelli (12. Apr. 2016)

minimuelli schrieb:


> Noch ein Zusatz…
> 
> Ich lege mir dann immer Laminatbretter auf den Rasen. Über diese kann ich dann meinen Deckel rüberrollen.



hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben....


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Apr. 2016)

Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun, und den Bereich Laufschiene - Rolle mal als Bild hier hochladen, Lars?



minimuelli schrieb:


> Das Vierkantrohr habe ich in der Mitte noch einmal zusätzlich abgestützt. Da biegt sich nichts durch.


 das würde ich auch gern mal sehen wollen (gerne als Bild) . Da das Deck ja mit einer Rolle mit der Schiene verbunden ist, kann sich ja das Deck neben der Schiene weiterhin durchbiegen, oder?

Was hast du als Laufschiene genommen? Die von @ThorstenC vorgeschlagene 5m-Schiene für 125€ finde ich ganz schöne preisintensiv.


----------



## minimuelli (12. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

ich werde mal ein paar Bilter machen. Als Laufschiene habe ich einfach nur ein U-Profil genommen. 
Ich glaube, ich hatte so ca. 100,- für das Stahlgerüst und Laufschienen usw. bezahlt. 
Habe alles in einem kleinen Stahlbaubetrieb gekauft. 
Danach alles zusammen gebraten und mit entsprechender Farbe gestrichen.


----------



## minimuelli (12. Apr. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Da das Deck ja mit einer Rolle mit der Schiene verbunden ist, kann sich ja das Deck neben der Schiene weiterhin durchbiegen, oder?


verstehe ich nicht.....
Die Rollen sind an den Stahlrahmen des "Deck" von unten montiert.
Rechts und links jeweils 3 oder 4 Rollen.... bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher.
Diese laufen in den U-Eisen, welche auf den Schalsteinen rechts und links montiert sind.
Und in der Mitte sind ebenfalls Rollen von unten am Stahlrahmen montiert.
Diese laufen beim herausziehen des Deck auf dem Vierkantrohr entlang (ohne weitere Führung.... das Deck kann ja nicht zur Seite weg. Ist ja von den U-Eisen bereits geführt) 

Auf dem Deck kann man mit mehreren Leuten gleichzeitig rumrennen. Da biegt sich nichts weiter durch

Lars


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Apr. 2016)

Rhabanus
......
Rollen oben am Deckrahmen....
dazu U Schiene unten....die theoretisch über den Filterkeller hinaus gehen muss.....
Was glaubst Du, wiegt eine Deckkonstrukion in den Massen deines Kellers....
Dazu die Einklemmgefahr zwischen Rollen und Schienen....

Lass Dir auf zwei parallelen C Profilschienen eine freitragende Konstruktion mit Rahmen von einer Schlosserei bauen....
Darauf PEHD als Dichtung gegen Regen und oben drüber mit Abstandshalter Bangkirai....oder Plasteholz...

Kostet Dich bestimmt ein wenig Geld...
im Verhältnis zur Restinvestition....und den Vorteilen ....Peanuts.

Die beste Variante ist ein Schuppen drüber.....keine Isolationsorgen und noch nutzbare Fläche...


----------



## minimuelli (12. Apr. 2016)

hier einige Bilder meiner Konstrucktion....


----------



## minimuelli (12. Apr. 2016)

im 2. Bild ist die Stütze (goldfarbene Strebe) zu sehen, welche das mittlere Vierkantrohr gegen durchbiegen abstützt.


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Apr. 2016)

Danke Lars!!



minimuelli schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht.....


Ich auch nicht, wenn ichs so lese.... 
Ich hab mal ne Skizze gemacht:
  
Deine Konstruktion mit den Führungsschienen ist relativ steif, da an den Enden und in der Mitte abgefangen (schwarz dargestellt). Die Beplankung (rot) aber nach meinem Verständnis "labiler", da sie nur an den Enden mittels Rollen (blau) mit der Unterkonstruktion verbunden ist. Deine goldfarbene Mittelstrebe bringt STabilität beim Bewegen der Beplankung, aber in geschlossener Position hilft sie nicht, STeifigkeit in die Beplankung zu bringen. Das muss der Rahmen übernehmen. Oder hast du noch eine 3. Roll, genau über der Strebe??

Ich könnte bei mir auch so eine Strebe einbauen. Diese soll aber Gewicht der Beplankung übernehmen, so dass ich die Unterkonstruktion dünner bauen kann.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du, wiegt eine Deckkonstrukion in den Massen deines Kellers....


Robinie hat eine Dichte 790kg/m³ (* defekter Link entfernt *)
In meinem Abmessungen sind das nicht weniger als 150kg....

Ich kanns immer noch zweigeteilt machen, dann ists die Hälfte. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die beste Variante ist ein Schuppen drüber.....keine Isolationsorgen und noch nutzbare Fläche...


Ja, hat tosa. Wollen wir aber nicht. Soll ein Sonnendeck sein. Anlage ist im Aussenbereich und da soll freie Sicht sein.


----------



## minimuelli (14. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe pro "Laufeinheit" drei Rollen verbaut. Da verbiegt sich nichts

Auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Gewichtsverteilung auf mehrere Auflagen, sollten schon ein Paar Rollen mehr verbaut werden.
Ich habe, auf Grund meiner Konstruktion (Filter so hoch wie möglich, um einen hohen Wasserspiegel zu haben), nicht viel Platz gehabt. Somit musste ich rel. kleine "Möbelrollen" aus dem Baumarkt verwenden. Das sind ganz einfache Dinger, ohne weitere Kugellagerung. Die habe ich jetzt seit ca. drei Jahren verbaut. Bisher gab es dabei keinerlei Defeckte.

Klar, mit größeren Rollen und evtl. noch Kugelgelager, ließe sich der Deckel wahrscheinlich noch leichter aufschieben. Vielleicht beim nächsten Teich  neeeee, da gibts Ärger mit meiner Frau

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Apr. 2016)

Auf dem 6. Bild sieht es aber wir nur 2 Rollen aus ?!? Ich meine auch da eine leichte Durchbiegung des STahlträgers zu sehen?!
Ja, ich will die Beplankung ebenso ziemlich tief über dem Wasserspiegel haben. Da kommt dann auch nur eine geringe Aufbauhöhe der Gesamtkonstruktion in Betracht.
Sag mal, du bist doch auch in der Größenordnung, wie es mir vorschwebt: ~ 2,7 x 2,7m bzw. ~ 150kg Beplankungsgewicht, oder?


----------



## minimuelli (14. Apr. 2016)

Neee, ganz hinten ist die 3. Rolle zu erkennen (heller Bereich des Fotos). 

Das Durchbiegen könnte dadurch kommen, dass der Berich auf dem Rasen ein wenig "aufsteigend" ist. Und sich das Deck dadurch etwas durchbiegt. 
Wenn der Deckel zugezogen ist, biegt sich da nichts durch. Dann liegen alle 3 Auflagepunjte auf. 

Mein Deck ist ca. 3x2 Meter groß. Zum Gewicht kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Ich kann den Deckel von der Seite her "hochkippen". Ist aber schon mit etwas mehr Anstrengung verbunden. 

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## troll20 (14. Apr. 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBIYaF8xoFM_
 nur mal so als Idee


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Apr. 2016)

Danke, René. 
Ist ne gute Idee, den Deckel zweigeteilt zu machen und auch solch langen Öffnugshebel zu haben.
Ich müsste bei mir nochmal schauen ob / wo ich die Gasdruckfedern (der gute Mann sagte "Hydrostößel")  unterbringen könnte....

Eine weitere Idee stammt von meinem Teichbauer.... Schubkarrenräder.
Die versinken nicht im Gras. Ausserdem habe ich einen Höhenunterschied von ~ 28cm zwischen Gelände und UK Terasse, die Laminatbrettversion von minimuelli würde bei mir so nicht funktionieren.
Mal wieder ne Skizze. Die Räder stelle ich mir verdeckt innerhalb des Filterkellers vor. Dazu müsste ich die Betonschalsteine an zwei Stellen unterbrechen. (Statik?? hhhmm) An der Stirnseite könnte man die Schlitze vielleicht mit der Terassenkonstruktion verdecken. Aber es könnte Wasser und Spinnentiere in den Keller eindringen.

 

Dachte nie, dass Teichbauen im Vorfeld schon so aufregend ist...
Gruss
Michael


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
du musst nur eine Art Garage für die Schubkarrenräder im FK bauen, der Rest von der Terasse kann ja auf kleinen Laufschienen bleiben


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Juni 2016)

Auch hier geht es wieder ein kleines Stück weiter.
Ich werde wie schon besprochen die Filterkellerabdeckung fahrbar machen. Der Lieferant des Terassenholzes bestätigte mir ein Gewicht von ca. 300 kg für die Holzkonstruktion. Aus dem Baumarkt haben mich diese beiden Vollgummireifen angelacht. Jedes Rad kann 100kg tragen.
  
Aktuelle Frage ist, wie ich die Rollen und Schienen ausbilde, die auf der Filterkellerwand stehen bzw. die beabsichtigte Mittelschiene sein wird.
Werde auch diesen Thread nochmal durchlesen, ich glaube da stand schon was.
Anregungen, Kritik & Ideen sind willkommen.....
Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
für die Vollgummireifen kannst du doch Rasengittersteine in die wiese legen, die geben halt und fallen ned groß auf,

und die rollen ==> * defekter Link entfernt *
laufen auf Rundstahl, die auf dem FK festgemacht sind, die Mittelschiene (Rundstahl auf balken) machst einhängbar - wenn du platz im offenen FK brauchst einfach den balken aushängen und beiseite legen


----------



## Rhabanus (22. Juni 2016)

Habe mir die Fotos von @minimuelli  nochmals gegeben und auch im Link von @mitch gesucht.
Hatte mittlerweile mit der Firma einen Mailaustausch. Sie haben mir ihren Katalog geschickt. Ich tendiere zu den einlassbaren Rollapparaten (um Aufbauhöhe zu sparen) und der Rundstahlschiene (R20mm). 

   

Für 9 Rollen und 3 Schienen á 3m (links, mitte, rechts / jeweils 3 Rollen pro Schiene) bin ich dann mit ~ 383€ brutto dabei. Nicht schön, aber vermutlich nicht zu ändern.
Rollen sind alle kugelgelagert. Ich denk, das könnt´ was werden.
Am Ende dann die beiden Vollgummi-Schubkarrenräder (s.o.), die auf dem Rasen fahren. (und dann in einer Art Garage verschwinden...)


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Michael,
das hört sich doch gut an & könnte was werden - das wird was 

6-8 Zentner sind halt nicht ohne


----------



## Rhabanus (23. Juni 2016)

Im Nachbarforum gibt´s einen Teich von _Pepino_, der hat ne ähnliche Rollenkonstruktion:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=20989
Er hat mir gerade geantwortet. Rollen mit Kugellager, passend gedreht. Verzinktes Rohr als Laufschiene. Abdeckung 30mm Holz, entspricht wohl geschätzt 600kg (?!)
Er könne die Konstruktion wohl mit einem Fuß aufschieben.

Da meine Laufschienen nicht in der Ebene des umgebenden Geländes sind, muss ich die Konstruktion etwas anders machen, eben mit den großen-Rasen-Rädern am Ende.
Ich überlege gerade, wie ich eine Laufwegbegrenzung einbaue. Ich will ja nicht, dass die  vollen Kaffeetassen einen Fleck in die weisse Tischdecke bringen, wenn die Terasse mal mit zuviel Schwung geöffnet wird und die letzte Rolle dann ins Leere greift und 40cm tief runterfällt....
Ne zweite Schiene in der Mitte mit Anschlag (also insgesamt 4 Schienen)?!?


----------



## tosa (23. Juni 2016)

Na, nimm doch einfach die vollen Kaffeetassen weg oder trink sie aus, dann bleibt die weiße Tischdecke sauber


----------



## Rhabanus (4. Juli 2016)

Es geht wieder etwas weiter im Projekt ....

.... im Bauthread #25 gibts was über die Maurerarbeiten des Filterkellers zu berichten. Hier zu sehen die Aussparungen für die Sackkarrenräder der schiebbaren Terassenabdeckung:


----------

